# elevated slab pour



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I mentioned in a previous concrete thread regarding "cement heads" of a pour we recently did for a good friend and owner of the local plant. 

This guy will give you the shirt off his back and in return, the local army of regulars like to return the favor.

This was originally supposed to be a roof replacement job only, but now, he's had a slight change of ideas. Thinking of adding some garage space and renting it out to those in need. 

I spent a couple days here last week while the truck was being fixed,
framing out some walls with "Nick the Greek" and hanging out with the guys...Great way to spend these slow winter days and keeps you in the loop of whats going on. 

Alright, it's getting cold out here fellas ...I'm going back in to play some pinnocle...see you later :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since this ain't my job per say and seemingly flying by the seat of it's pants - I wont say much about how things are done. Just hanging out and helping as much as i can. 

Definitely pretty funny seeing Nick bark orders the the yards guys when he needs something. Those guys are sitting around doing nothing anyway, so what the hell :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tim Uhler may not agree to many of the things done around here :laughing: but what the heck...it's just a garage :whistling

Shouldn't he be wearing safety glasses


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This yard is old school - Need a transfer chute... put it here, whatever sinks, fill it with concrete... what ever leans, the same thing :laughing:

Regardless, the owner is always doing something around the yard because the place is so old... feels like the good old days hanging out here.

Hey, is that bossman peaking out the window...damned if it ain't :thumbsup: what's going on Chugo :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

great as always SS,I think every italian has that one "Nick The Greek" ,I know at least 4 :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry about those headers giving out, that's for sure. Sometimes it's nice to try a different trade for a while. Makes you realise that you'rs isn't so bad after all. they all have their own headaches.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You should put a 40' extension ladder in the bucket of that loader and build the garage!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like a nostalgic place for you SS..nice of you to lend a hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> You should put a 40' extension ladder in the bucket of that loader and build the garage!


I dont know he could be changing his ways...didnt you see the staging?....wait a minute, theres no planks!:laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol @ no planks!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe he does the leg wrap while nailing that off hehe


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

:laughing::laughing: I'm busting a seam over here fellas...40 footer in the bucket...leg wrap, you guys crack me up :laughing: :laughing: shoulda never posted those Houdini pictures that's for sure.

Anyway, here we are playing smack-down with a 10W22 beam that was delivered today after we made more framing progress. I think it was cut to about 46 ft. which places it at half a ton. 

Beam was forked off the delivery truck and placed on a yard truck for it's short jaunt around to the grade side of this new garage which hugs a set of train tracks. 

Took around 11 yard guys including myself to pick it up a move it into position. Once the cops came...there was only 3 or 4 left standing around to hoist it up...Where's that Telehandler when you need it :whistling

Whatever you do, don't get caught under this thing...you'll be flat as the provolone on your meatball sandwhich :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't get it, what's this beam sitting on? There looks to be a wall in the way?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Like I said..when these guys showed up, our work force shrunk a bit :laughing: and we were left holding the bag 

Not really true...but sounds good on CT. Funny thing is, one of our guys fit the description, but he wasn't who they were looking for. He had an "iron clad" alibi according to us :laughing:

Ultimately used come-alongs and jacks to get it up in place and started fabbing the 1/4" x 4" columns which we'll weld and bolt tomorrow.

I know of safer and easier ways of doing this, but when the motley crew is in town, you gotta take what you can get.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

With the right math and trusses, we probably didn't need this beam actually, but since Nick, our resident Greek and steel guy insists...who am I to say. 

Here's the Greek right here...hellava good cook his is :thumbsup:

Beam is getting columns like I said - we'll bury them in the walls and have one or two exposed. 

They like to pile chit up around here and the sturdier the better I guess :whistling


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yum, i love souvlaki. A nice roasted lamb hits the spot too. Teleposts, now i get it


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> :laughing::laughing: I'm busting a seam over here fellas...40 footer in the bucket...leg wrap, you guys crack me up :laughing: :laughing: shoulda never posted those Houdini pictures that's for sure.


But you are a good sport about it. Good thing too, I think we can milk it for another year at least!..or anytime a relevant picture gets posted.:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Brings back memories of some of my friend's plant additions in CT and SE PA (Philly). Every employee's name ended in "o" or "i" and the local B.A.s from the union also pitched in for fun. - Good people!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Your right Dick :laughing: These people we speak are a lot of fun to be around,...some crazy characters for sure.

Speaking of O's and I's...A regular in the yard by the name Dino Liberati had his mini in today...you've probably seen these, but many haven't.
Pretty cool 2 yarder spec'd out to his liking. 

This guy smashes the local market for real estate work around here grabbing a lot of the "townships" required CB/SDW improvement at resale of your home and this truck gives him the edge. 

Anyway, thought some might like to see it in color :thumbup:

What's going on Dino!!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Up late tonight,... I'm off tomorrow for a golf round at the club house around whenever and I'm feeling pretty good I guess...52 and sunny, I'll be happy :thumbsup:

Be checkin' in soon no doubt...little more work today at the other club house and were making good progress. I ain't scheduled till Monday so I've been acting like a scruffy dog just hanging around and peeing on things :whistling

Kiddin' aside... we had a new helper today named James...Our resident all around go to guy who we really admire  Even if you don't smoke, he wants to bum one off ya! 

I don't know what he's pointing at...James...grab me that 2x would ya :whistling


----------

